# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Космос

## Akasey

*Физики создали "звуковую черную дыру"*

Уникальную искусственную черную дыру, способную поглощать не световое, а звуковое излучение создала группа физиков. Создав такой объект ученые намерены на практике обнаружить теоретическую радиацию Хокинга. Напомним, что данная теория была более 30 лет назад предложена физиком Стивеном Хокингом, согласно ее данным, черные дыры не являются на 100% поглощающим материю объектом, так как способны излучать незначительное количество радиационного излучения.

В космосе черные дыры появляются когда материя звезд становится настолько плотной, что она начинает проваливаться внутрь самой себя под действием собственной гравитации. В результате вокруг черной дыры создается такая сильная гравитация, что попав в нее, уже ничто, даже волны света, не могут вырваться. Граница гравитации черной дыры называется горизонтом событий.

Теперь физикам из Университета американского штата Колорадо удалось создать в лабораторных условиях звуковую черную дыру, которая работает за счет вращения поля быстрее скорости звука, поэтому звуковые волны, попав в нее, уже просто не успевают вырваться. Для внешнего наблюдателя уникальная "звуковая дыра" выглядит таким образом, что звук как-бы обрывается на горизонте событий этой дыры.

Однако ученых интересует вовсе не забавный эффект пропадания звука на границе дыры, им интересен малозаметный эффект конденсата Бозе-Эйнштейна. Данный конденсат представляет собой такое квантовое состояние материи, при котором группа атомов какого-либо вещества ведет себя как единый атом.

"Конденсаты" создавались ученым на сверхвзуковых скоростях и ранее, однако теперь ученых интересует возможность их присутствия в суперэкстремальных условиях. Эрик Корнелл, руководитель экспериментов, уже ранее занимался развитием конденсатов Бозе-Эйнштейна, за что в 2001 году получил Нобелевскую премию.

При помощи физиков из технологического Университета Израиля в США надеются, что в экстремальных условиях конденсат может исчезнуть и применительно к акустической черной дыре превратиться в радиацию Хокинга.

Группа исследователей охладила около 100 000 атомов заряженного рубидия до абсолютного нуля и поместила их в магнитное поле. При помощи лазера был создан электрический потенциал, который заставил атомы перемещаться быстрее скорости звука. Такой эффект создал сверхзвуковой поток, длящийся всего 8 миллисекунд, однако способный создавать акустическую дыру для захватывания звука.

"В результате этого опыта впервые в истории может быть на практике доказано существование радиации Хокинга", — говорят в Университете Колорадо.

Согласно законам квантовой механики, пара частиц может спонтанно появляться в пустом пространстве. Эта пара состоит из частицы и ее античастицы, она существует крошечный период времени, после чего частица и античастица уничтожают друг друга. Однако в 70-х года физик Хокинг предположил, что если такая пара была создана на краю черной дыры, что одна из частиц может быть затянута в дыру до того, как она уничтожается, оставляя другую частицу на горизонте событий. Для внешнего наблюдателя это будет выглядеть как радиация. В акустических дырах радиация Хокинга будет проявляться в форме появления остаточных элементарных частиц — фононов.

По словам ученых, практическое доказательство радиции Хокинга — это большой прорыв в физике. С одной стороны, сам Хокинг за это получит Нобелевскую премию, а с другой — это значит, что большая часть современной физики стоит на верных основах.

"Радиация Хокинга — это фундаментальное обоснование большинства эффектов в квантовой механике, а также объяснение многих космических феноменов", — говорит Шон Кэррол, один из участников опыта. По его словам, обнаружить радиацию Хокинга в астрономических наблюдениях почти невозможно, так как излучение черных дыр зачастую перекрывается более мощным выбросом радиации.

Пока группе ученых удалось установить, что 10-кратное повышение скорости движения атомов создают более комфортные условия для возникновения радиации Хокинга. "Вообще-то обнаружить остаточные звуковые волны, производимые акустической дырой сложно, здесь требуются сверхчеткие замеры", — говорит Билл Анрах, физик из Университета Бриатнской Колумбии.

----------


## Akasey

*Обнаружена самая маленькая дальняя галактика* 


Учёные из Университета Калифорнии в Санта-Барбаре (США) обнаружили самую маленькую из известных дальних галактик: расстояние до неё составляет около 6 миллиардов световых лет, а её масса - 1/10 от средней массы галактик, находящихся на такой дистанции.

Большинство звёзд в этой карликовой галактике только сформировались. Предполагается, что такие объекты могли служить “строительными блоками” для современных спиральных галактик или предками нынешних карликовых галактик, с которыми имеют большое сходство.

----------


## Akasey

*На Марсе найдена жидкая вода* 

Марс сейчас находится под пристальным вниманием астрономов. Недавние исследования показали, что в атмосфере Красной Планеты есть метан, который могут производить бактерии, и то, что под его поверхностью есть крупные залежи льда. И сейчас сделаны одни из самых очевидных доказательств того, что на Марсе есть жидкая вода – спускаемый аппарат NASA Phoenix Lander сфотографировал свою ногу и на ней отчётливо видны капли жидкости и со временем они перемещаются и сливаются вместе, как капли воды.

Учёный Нильтон Ренно (Nilton Renno) из University of Michigan опубликовал работу, в которой утверждает, что эти капли – это водно-солевые смеси. Скорее всего, они образовались, когда спускаемый аппарат приземлился на почву, в которой много перхлората (perchlorate) – соли, которая не даёт воде замёрзнуть, даже при очень низких температурах. Это объясняет почему вода остаётся жидкой в холодном арктическом регионе Марса.

Другие инструменты NASA Phoenix Lander не обнаружили воды в окружающей почве, но Нильтон Ренно верит, что эти капли всё таки содержат воду: "По мере завершения экспедиции спускаемого аппарата, в этой части Красной Планеты становилось всё холоднее и холоднее. Повсюду начал образовываться лёд и капли практически исчезли – это соответствует тому, как капли воды, при замерзании, постепенно переходят в атмосферу."

Более того, он отмечает, что одна из капель размером около 1 см прежде чем скатиться потемнела. Точно также себя ведёт вода – она лучше пропускает свет в жидком состоянии и меньше в твёрдом. Дополнительно химики отмечают, что перхлораты позволяют воде оставаться в жидком состоянии до -70 градусов по Цельсию, это соответствует самым низким температурам в районе посадки спускаемого аппарата в то время, когда были сделаны эти снимки.

Также учёные отмечают, что температуры на Марсе очень сильно колеблются в течении суток. По этому днём капли оттаивают и ночью замерзают. Но учёные говорят, что если на Красной Планете и есть жизнь, то она вряд ли находится в этих наполненных солями замерзающих и оттаивающих каплях воды.

----------


## Jemal

Ученые обнаружили новый механизм очистки атмосферы от промышленных выбросов

 Ученые обнаружили новый механизм очистки атмосферы от промышленных выбросов, природа которого до сих пор остается загадочной. Благодаря этому механизму верхние слои атмосферы под воздействием солнечного света очищаются в несколько раз быстрее, чем должны согласно существующим моделям, утверждают авторы исследования, опубликованного в Science.

Специалисты обнаружили этот механизм в ходе проведения опытов над дельтой реки Чжуцзян на юго-востоке Китая.

Ученые из Германии, Китая и Японии под руководством Франца Рорера (Franz Rohrer) и Юань Хана Чжана (Yuanhang Zhang) изучали концентрацию гидроксильного радикала ОН, формирующегося в тропосфере под действием солнечного света. Эта активная частица играет ключевую роль в очистке атмосферы, так как обладает чрезвычайно высокой окислительной способностью, легко образуется под действием солнечной радиации, а так же регенерируется по завершению процессов окисления примесных газов.

Согласно существующим представлениям регенерация радикала ОН происходит с участием частицы пергидроксила НО2, которая взаимодействует с оксидом азота NO, в результате чего образуется озон O3.

Авторы статьи провели прямые измерения концентраций всех активных частиц в небе над дельтой реки Чжуцзян, так же известной как Жемчужная. Атмосфера этого района считается очень загрязненной большим количеством промышленных выбросов даже по меркам Китая. Кроме того, ученые изучили времена оборота реакций с участием этих частиц, соответствующие промежутку времени, за который частица успевает прореагировать с примесным газом и пройти стадию регенерации.

Оказалось, что концентрация ОН здесь в 3-5 раз превышает теоретически рассчитанную, что говорит, по мнению авторов, о существовании некого дополнительного источника этих активных частиц или о наличии иного механизма их регенерации без участия оксида азота NO.

Этот механизм приводит к заметному ускорению процессов очистки атмосферы без образования озона, который так же является парниковым газом. В ближайшее время ученые намерены выяснить детали этого процесса в лабораторных экспериментах.

_ добавлено через 1 минуту_ 
Ученые обнаружили во Вселенной «Ось Зла»

Предварительные результаты исследований группы NASA говорят о феномене, которому дали условное название «Ось Зла».
Использование малошумящих приёмников радиочастотного излучения позволило выявить необъяснимый с точки зрения текущей научной доктрины не локализованный феномен аномально мощного акустического шума реликтового излучения Вселенной, пишет CNews.

Исследовательская группа центра космических полётов NASA имени Годдарда представила предварительные результаты исследований, проведенных с использованием аэростатного радиометра ARCADE (Absolute Radiometer for Cosmology, Astrophysics, and Diffuse Emission). Высокочувствительный малошумящий детектор предназначен для регистрации частотного спектра реликтового микроволнового излучения Вселенной.

Детектор ARCADE был поднят аэростатом на высоту свыше 35 км с полигона в Антарктиде в июле 2006 года. Рекордная чувствительность детектора была достигнута за счет снижения его собственных шумов, для чего детектор охлаждался жидким гелием до рабочей температуры около 2,7 градусов Кельвина.

Анализ полученных данных позволил выявить аномально мощный шумовой спектр реликтового излучения. Объяснить его чем-либо в настоящее время невозможно – сообщается, что амплитуда шума в шесть раз превосходит совокупный сигнал всех мыслимых радиоисточников во Вселенной, приходящейся на охватываемую антенной детектора область.

В настоящее время анализ вариаций температуры микроволнового излучения по небесной сфере, проведенный с использованием ряда космических обсерваторий, позволил выявить в них наличие крупномасштабной структуры трудно объяснимой природы, сколь-нибудь убедительно интерпретировать которую с точки зрения текущих теорий до сих до сих пор не удалось.

По мнению ряда специалистов, несоответствие эмпирических данных и теоретических моделей становится настолько разительным, что феномен, получивший условное название «Ось Зла», вынуждает поставить вопрос о необходимости радикального пересмотра всей существующей научной картины мира с далеко идущими последствиями.

Проблема «Оси Зла» привела к получению совсем уж трудно объяснимых результатов – например, в рамках проекта Galaxy Zoo неожиданно выяснилось, что доля спиральных галактик, видимых с Земли как закрученные по часовой стрелке, не соответствует доле закрученных в противоположную сторону.

Это, в свою очередь, предполагает уникальность положения земного наблюдателя во Вселенной (геоцентрический принцип), либо полный пересмотр интерпретаций видимых объектов во Вселенной.

_ добавлено через 1 час 8 минут_ 
Пыль скрыла от астрономов звездный "родильный дом"

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Астрономы обнаружили огромный звездный "родильный дом" на расстоянии 14 тыс. световых лет от Земли. Статья с описанием объекта под названием CTB 102 принята к публикации в журнал The Astrophysical Journal. Ее препринт доступен на сайте arXiv.org. Коротко о работе пишет New Scientist. 

CTB 102 представляет собой облако, состоящее из горячего водорода и плазмы. Подобные участки Вселенной обозначают термином "область H II". В областях H II за несколько миллионов лет могут рождаться тысячи звезд. Это очень быстро по космическим меркам. CTB 102 в поперечнике достигает 380 световых лет. По мнению астрономов, облако так разрослось по той причине, что звездные ветры от самых горячих новорожденных светил "сдули" окружающие их пыль и газ. 

CTB 102 находится в рукаве Персея - одном из спиральных рукавов Млечного Пути. Земля находится в соседнем рукаве, известном как рукав Ориона. Большое количество пыли, непроницаемой для света в оптическом диапазоне, мешало астрономам разглядеть CTB 102 раньше. Авторы данной работы определили местоположение и размер области H II, анализируя радиоизлучение, исходящее от заполняющего CTB 102 водорода. 

Из-за космической пыли современные телескопы почти не используют видимый свет. Например, самый крупный на сегодняшний день орбитальный телескоп "Гершель" работает в инфракрасном и субмиллиметровом диапазонах. Можно сказать, что для такого излучения космическая пыль является "прозрачной".

----------


## Jemal

Мы всё же увидим Нибиру? 	  


Уже в мае земляне увидят небесное тело, которое в 2012 году может изменить судьбу нашей цивилизации.
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Древнее пророчество о «красной звезде», приближение которой к Земле несет глобальные перемены, оказалось реальностью – уже через несколько недель надвигающуюся красную точку можно будет видеть на небосклоне. 

Это легендарная Нибиру, «Х-планета», «планета дьявола». 

С интервалом 3 600 лет она пролетает по своей орбите вблизи Земли, вызывая наводнения, землетрясения и прочие катаклизмы, которые всякий раз меняют ход развития цивилизации. 
– Нибиру – это будто призрак из древних предсказаний, – говорит исследователь этой планеты москвичка Юлия Сумик. – О ней писали и жрецы майя, и древние шумеры, и звездочеты египетских фараонов. Но для современных астрономов Нибиру стала открытием, ее стали изучать лишь недавно… 

Пока ученые, оснащенные самой современной техникой, собирают информацию о неведомом госте, Нибиру неумолимо движется по направлению к Земле. 

Прогноз 

Нибиру, один из самых таинственных объектов космоса, обитателям Южного полушария Земли можно будет наблюдать в виде красной точки уже 15 мая 2009 года. А к маю 2011-го ее увидят и в Северном, она будет расти в размерах. 21 декабря 2012 го Нибиру будет выглядеть как второе по размеру Солнце. Но красного, кровавого цвета… 

Американский ученый и писатель Алан Элфорд утверждает, что уже 300 тысяч лет на планете Нибиру существует высокоразвитая цивилизация. Астронавт Эдгар Митчелл, побывавший на Луне, тоже заявляет: «Пришельцы существуют». 

– Я верю, что вне нашей планеты существует жизнь, и прошу правительство рассекретить всю собранную в связи с этим информацию, – сказал он в интервью с журналистом «Жизни». 

Ученые предполагают, что влияние «планеты дьявола» будет недобрым: 14 февраля 2013-го, когда Земля будет проходить между Нибиру и Солнцем, возможен глобальный катаклизм. Магнитные полюса переместятся, и наклон нашей планеты изменится! Сильнейшие землетрясения и мощнейшие цунами принесут беду многим континентам, и прежде всего Америке. Но после 1 июля 2014-го Нибиру двинется прочь от Земли по своей орбите. 

Планету Нибиру мощные телескопы зафиксировали впервые в 1983 году. Тогда американские ученые Томас Ван Фландернс и Ричард Харрингтон заявили, что планета имеет сильно вытянутую эллиптическую орбиту. Ее масса составляет от 2 до 5 масс Земли, расстояние от Солнца около 14 миллиардов километров. 

Древность 

Оказалось. что об этом мистическом космическом объекте было известно еще тысячи лет назад. В древних сказаниях планета, несущая Земле беду, описывается как «второе Солнце» – «светящаяся», «блестящая», «с сияющей короной». Наши предки считали Нибиру «кораблем, на котором живут Боги». Параметры движения планеты Нибиру настолько поразительны, что многие астрономы склонны считать ее искусственно созданным и управляемым гигантским космическим судном. 

Солнце 

– Земля переживает окончание эпохи «пятого Солнца», – поясняет Юлия Сумик. – По календарю майя, конец «пятого Солнца» датируется 2012 годом. По астрологическим картам майя, «первое Солнце» длилось 4008 лет и было разрушено землетрясениями. «Второе Солнце» длилось 4010 лет и было уничтожено ураганами. «Третье Солнце» длилось 4081 год и пало под огненным дождем, пролившимся из кратеров огромных вулканов. «Четвертое Солнце» длилось 5 026 лет, а потом случился потоп. Сейчас мы живем в канун пятой эпохи сотворения, или «пятого Солнца», известного еще и как «Солнцедвижение». Майя полагали, что по завершении 5126 летнего цикла произойдет некое движение Земли, которое повлечет за собой смену цивилизации. 

В защиту этой легенды майя выступают не только наблюдения небес, но и куда более «приземленные» свидетельства – найденные археологами предметы. 

У шумеров есть не только письменные тексты, подтверждающие существование Нибиру, но и многочисленные изображения круглого диска с двумя большими крыльями. Этот символ – крылатый диск – был почитаем у ассирийцев, вавилонян, египтян и многих других народов в течение тысяч лет. Древние мудрецы верили, что именно из такого аппарата 450 000 лет назад на Землю впервые прибыли жители Нибиру. На одной шумерской печати, находящейся в запасниках Британского музея, изображены божества, которые держат в руках «шнуры», тянущиеся от Солнца. Жрецы сообщали тем самым, что пришельцы спасли жизнь на Земле, «обуздав» капризную звезду. Шумеры называли своих учителей «охраняющими Солнце», а «шнуры» – божественными нитями, паутиной покрывающими всю Землю. Будем верить, что они спасут наш мир и в этот раз... 

Источник: topnews.ru

----------


## vova230

Так в чем проблема? Пусть быстренько отправят туда космического разведчика с фотокамерой и будем знать подробности заранее.

----------


## Jemal

УЧЕНЫЕ ОБНАРУЖИЛИ НА КОЛЬЦАХ САТУРНА ГИГАНТСКИЕ "БАШНИ" 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]	
Ученые обнаружили на кольцах Сатурна гигантские "башни", которые могут достигать в высоту более 1,5 километров. Об этом сообщается в пресс-релизе на официальном сайте проекта CICLOPS, который занимается анализом фотографий, полученных зондом Cassini. 

По словам ученых, данные объекты являются результатом гравитационного воздействия на кольца (толщина которых не превосходит 10 метров) спутника Дафния. Этот объект диаметром около 8 километров "обитает" в щели Килера кольца A. Ранее ученым уже удавалось наблюдать волны, которые гравитация спутника оставляет на кольцах, однако "башни", подобные обнаруженной, ученым довелось увидеть впервые. 

Открытие стало возможно благодаря особому положению Солнца относительно Сатурна, которое светило занимает примерно раз в 15 земных лет. В это время лучи падают на кольца под очень острым углом, и всевозможные неровности отбрасывают длинные тени. Именно по величие теней ученые смогли определить высоты обнаруженных пиков. 

Ученые отмечают, что существование подобных башен было предсказано по результатам компьютерного моделирования. Новые данные показывают, что существующие модели движения объектов в системе Сатурна являются достаточно точными и хорошо согласуются с действительностью. 

Зонд Cassini был запущен в 1997 году, а достиг Сатурна в 2004 году. Аппарат является совместным проектом ESA, NASA и Итальянского космического агентства. В связи с многочисленными успехами в 2008 году NASA приняло решение продлить время работы аппарата. При этом изменилось имя миссии: из Cassini–Huygens ("Кассини-Гюйгенс") она превратилась в Cassini Equinox (что переводится как равноденствие). Об этом сообщает Lenta.ru.

_ добавлено через 3 минуты_ 
На Марсе сфотографирован череп гуманоида


На первый взгляд поверхность Марса выглядит как каменистая пустыня. Однако панорамная камера NASA сфотографировала необычный объект. Посреди пустыни был сфотографирован некий объект, формой напоминающий череп гуманоида. Причем в черепной коробке выделяются глазницы и нос. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Один из комментаторов снимка предположил, что "высота черепа составляет приблизительно 15 сантиметров, а расстояние между глазницами – 5 сантиметров". 

"Так как ротовое отверстие на черепе крайне маленькое, можно предположить, что гуманоид был вегетарианцем (травоядным)". 

Предыдущее изображение черепа на Марсе заметили в 2006 году. Однако тогда все пришли к выводу, что это фальсификация. 

Также знаменитое "Лицо с Марса" сфотографировал аппарат Викинг-1 в 1976 году, однако позднее, в 1998 году, при повторном фотографировании того же места, ученые пришли к выводу, что схожесть камня с черепом - это всего лишь световой эффект.

----------


## vova230

Думается мне что глобальное потепление это ничто иное как возврат планеты в исходное состояние после ледникового периода. И единственная проблема в том, что неконтролируемые рубки лесов и распашка земель привели к чрезмерному опустыниванию и если не принимать срочных мер, то пустыни будут только расширяться. Но как всегда человечество не в состоянии заглядывать на десятики лет вперед и все еще живет сегодняшним днем.

----------


## Jemal

Ученые обнаружили "Руку Бога"
Необыкновенной красоты снимки, сделанные рентгеновским телескопом орбитальной обсерватории Chandra, обнародовали специалисты NASA. Расширяющаяся туманность погибшей звезды PSR B1509-58 имеет форму гигантской руки, протягивающей пальцы к загадочным огням. 
PSR B1509-58 – это погибшая звезда, или пульсар, которая, как и все ее «товарищи по несчастью», быстро вращается и испускает поток частиц. Магнитное поле этого пульсара в пятнадцать триллионов раз сильнее поля Земли, что также сыграло свою роль: электроны, двигаясь по заряженной туманности, заставляют окружающий газ светиться в рентгене. «Пальцы» туманности PSR B1509-58 тянутся к соседнему газовому облаку RCW 89, заставляя ярко сиять и его. На снимке NASA облако RCW 89 выглядит красно-оранжевым. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Данный пульсар находится на расстоянии примерно 17 000 световых лет от Земли, а это значит, что удивительная картина сложилась 17 000 лет назад; мы же смогли увидеть ее только сейчас.

----------


## tra-ta-ta

*Астрофизики открыли «невозможную» планету*

Учёные обнаружили планету, которой не должно существовать по известным нам законам физики.

Газовый гигант Wasp-18b вращается вокруг звезды Wasp-18 примерно в 330 световых годах от Земли. Он находится так близко к звезде (2,2 млн км), что календарный год там составляет 0,94 земных суток, а на солнечной стороне температура достигает 2400°K.

К настоящему времени астрофизики открыли в космосе около 370 экзопланет, в основном такого же типа «горячий юпитер». Wasp-18b — вторая по близости к звезде и единственная, существование которой учёные объяснить толком не могут. Согласно принятым теориям, при таком приближении к звезде планета неизбежно будет поглощена светилом максимум за миллион лет. В то же время возраст Wasp-18b составляет около миллиарда, а все окружающие планеты примерно того же возраста.

Астрофизики уже предложили два возможных объяснения, но ни одно из них не выглядит достаточно убедительно. Поскольку механику Кеплера опровергать глупо, то, как один из вариантов, сама звезда Wasp-18 обладает примерно в 1000 раз меньшей энергией, чем ожидается. Значит, что-то неверно в наших знаниях об эволюции звёзд земного типа. Второй вариант — что сама планета находится на своей текущей орбите совсем недавно, то есть она была сбита со своей предыдущей орбиты кем-то (какой-то другой планетой), а сейчас падает на звезду. Но вероятность этого события на самом деле близка к нулю, это уже фантастика какая-то, а не наука. Других вариантов у учёных пока нет, так что они продолжают наблюдения.

Так или иначе, по существующей теории планета должна сейчас очень быстро замедляться и падать. Настолько быстро, что уже через пять лет период её обращения уменьшится на 14 секунд.

----------

